# SELF CATERING HOL



## Hopperx (Sep 10, 2021)

Next year we are staying in a Villa in Paphos (self Catering). Is "English" food easily available ? Please. I was last there in 1960 (RAF Akrotiri, MECS).


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Unfortunately, English food is thin on the ground as a consequence of Brexit. But local equivalents are widely available.

Regards,


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Strange question as what is 'English' food these days?
My local supermarket stocks a large selection of Iceland and Waitrose products, occasionally they run out and it may be a few weeks until they have new stocks arrive but to be honest we have found the majority of locally produced alternative equivalents to be of equal quality and in some cases better!


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Check out Marmite falls victim to Brexit red tape | Cyprus Mail . We can't get and British bangers (or other meats from the UK), smoked haddock, scallops, etc. (our fish importer was forced to close his business because of the increased administration and costs), and the M&S food section have a very limited choice.

Robinson's squash and Bovril are other things we can't get (but there's no problem with Marmite.)


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

You live in the wrong area Nigel! My local supermarket has a full range of Robinsons squash, the meat counter has loose 'English' sausage, in the frozen section there are packs of Iceland sausages both standard and Cumberland, Greggs meat pies and sausage rolls, cornish pasties, pork pies, various frozen Birds Eye veg and fish, several varieties of Jacksons bread, Iceland 2.6kg gammon joints (those are really good) black pudding and I've even seen kippers there . In the chiller are numerous prepacked cheeses, butter and spreads. I won't bother naming the caned goods, Waitrose litre bottles of gin and vodka priced at around €8/bottle schweppse tonics etc. The only down side is that if you want to buy 'British' you do tend to pay a premium due to import costs!
So next time you travel to my area go to Litsas and fill your freezer!


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi JonandGaynor - I'll have to stock up when I'm next in your area.

I guess you've seen the news that Marks & Spencer blames Brexit as it closes 11 French stores. Judging by the diminishing range of foods in their main Limassol store, I expect its days in Cyprus are numbered :-(

I should also add that Waitrose's partner in Cyprus (A. Sophocleous & Sons Ltd) have the Alpha Sigma supermarket where we shop nearly every week. Although they've got Essential Waitrose products, they are having supply problems.

Regards,


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Now you've got me worried Nigel, Alpha Sigma own Litsas and although I personally am not keen on the Waitrose Essential range, as local products tend to be superior, we do like their gin and vodka! 🥴


----------

